
Elon Musk: The future we're building – and boring [video] - seer
https://www.ted.com/talks/elon_musk_the_future_we_re_building_and_boring
======
zuron7
A lengthy discussion, but should answer some of the skepticism that HN put
forth when the announcement was made.

